# Au Sable river 1-11-12



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

As promised to a few people, here's my report. Fished the AS with a buddy yesterday. Kinda cold start to the morning, with temps in the 20's, but nothing like my last trip. It was bright sun for the majority of the day, and that combined with daytime temps in the 40's, had people everywhere. River flow was decent, but certainly lower than we would like it. My buddy and I finished the day 8-10, with all but 2 fish coming on spawnbags. The others came on jigs/wax under a bobber. Fish were 5-7lbs, with some freshies in the system. Fights are still good; we got aerials and some hard, ripping runs. I did keep some this trip, as a couple people asked for fish. Didn't seem like a whole lot happening on the river as a whole, but there are plenty of steelhead in the system. Again, they are thick and stout for their length, and it's just so damn nice to see! This cold snap coming will surely slow things down some, but hit the right holes and you will get fish. Here's our fish(minus one), in order they were caught:


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I knew I should have called in sick yesterday! Looks like fun the only thing I've had time to do is chase 'boots with teeth' the last couple days. Damn walleye anyway. 

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Wayyy back in that run. Nice fish, John. Good catching. It is great to see better numbers, and bigger fish this year. I am excited that next fall might be even better. Heck, I might even do some spring fishing on the A, this year.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

There was a new line snag in there Sunday, it looks like it was pretty clear for you, did you get into it, it was a new snag to me and felt like a heavy test line.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> Wayyy back in that run. Nice fish, John. Good catching. It is great to see better numbers, and bigger fish this year. I am excited that next fall might be even better. Heck, I might even do some spring fishing on the A, this year.


If you're talking about the last one Breck, yes she was. In fact, right where she dropped my bobber, there used to be a no-going-back type snag. I didn't even get to fish the other side of the tree though, dammit.




4lbtest said:


> There was a new line snag in there Sunday, it looks like it was pretty clear for you, did you get into it, it was a new snag to me and felt like a heavy test line.


Hell yes I got it, I lost 3 pencils that morning! Only 1 to that snag though. I hit fish back to back in the top run, then snagged and lost 2 straight weights:lol:.....


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice fish! Not many guys making the run from the west to the east in January for chrome and whacken em. Probably only one in this whole state, way to go!


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Great job on the fish Ausable! Tell your buddy next time if he wants to fish with you, he's gonna have to throw mud on his vest.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

EdB said:


> Nice fish! Not many guys making the run from the west to the east in January for chrome and whacken em. Probably only one in this whole state, way to go!


I more than likely am. Most of the East side guys are still running over there. If I never would've moved, I'd have never fished the West side much at all. East side is where I grew up steelheading, and the AS was my play ground. 




jrv said:


> Great job on the fish Ausable! Tell your buddy next time if he wants to fish with you, he's gonna have to throw mud on his vest.


He just got that vest earlier this year I believe. I really need one here at some point. I got a blood stain on the shoulder now, not even sure how it got there:lol:. Funny how famous that vest is, I just may put it up for auction.....


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Nice to see Danny is still alive and kickin....Haven't seen him in a few years. Is he still drivin that old ass Ford?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Great pics and great fish A.S.! Thanks for sharing


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not only are you a good fisherman your great at putting it to words, you got a gift bud hope you get to live your dream. Always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

jayzbird said:


> Nice to see Danny is still alive and kickin....Haven't seen him in a few years. Is he still drivin that old ass Ford?


No, he's got some other truck. He's had that for a few years now. He's actually married and has a kid; weird to hear that huh?




herb09 said:


> Not only are you a good fisherman your great at putting it to words, you got a gift bud hope you get to live your dream. Always enjoy reading your posts.


One can only hope bro. We'll see what happens, but it would be AWESOME to pull off for me.


Here's a little vid of us landing one of our fish. There's a little swearing, blame Dan and his 4lb for that:lol:!


----------

